# Kreg Jig



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

The Kreg Pocket Screw Jig.

Hey everyone, this is my review for the Kreg Pocket Screw Jig.

It's an awesome jig, very easy to use, and I use it on almost every project. There is really no stronger joinery technique out there in my opinion. Screws have a higher resistance as far as pulling apart is concerned. Every screw head is a square drive, perfect for high-torque applications, and stripping is very unlikely.
The jig is very simple to use. Simply set the gauge to your thickness of your material, and set the bushing on the drill bit. Clamp and drill, then fasten your screws. It's the easiest most fool proof joinery technique I've ever used, opposed to dowels, biscuits, and tenons.
Now I'm not saying I never use biscuits, dowels, or tenons, The pocket screws just make the build stronger where you are able to use these screws. Mainly they can be used on Butt Joints, but I have used them on miters and other types joints before, and works just as good. Awesome alternative to using biscuits or dowels, Almost fool proof, and very cheap. I think a jig that comes with everything you need, plus a case will run you about 40 dollars. I would recommend this jig to anyone who does hobby woodworking, or even fine woodworking. I am a fine woodworker myself, and Use this jig on almost every project where possible.

The only down-side:
The holes this thing drills are rather large and slightly un-sightly. So I typically use them where they will not be seen, such as insides, or backs of cabinets, undersides of tables, or any other hidden applications. They do sell plugs for the holes, but they do require some sanding, fitting, gluing. Still is easier than dowels if you ask me.

Hope you guys consider getting one of these jigs if you already haven't. I've had mine for about a year now and LOVE it!


----------



## maxwoodshop (Feb 7, 2011)

I here every thing you say there bud. I have the 100 doller set up and cant find anything wrong with. well worth the money.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

I have the $40 set and I really like it. I plan to use it in the field exclusively once I get the master kit for the shop. 

I've also used dowels and biscuits.

The Kreg Jig is a great alternative with seemingly limitless applications.

My goal right now is to learn traditional Joinery but its nice to have options. 

Jeff


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, this Kreg setup is great! Not sure it is the strongest, but will suffice for most projects that apply. Make sure you check out the Rockler pocket hole clamps too. They are a must. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22178


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

100$ set here........gotten me out of a cpl jams enough to warrant cost.They have their place.BW


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeaaa man, I love the kreg jig. Talking my teaching at school into getting a few of them for the shop at school.


----------



## RIBOB (Mar 7, 2011)

bought the $100 set up yesterday. played with it today. very easy,worth every penny


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

use mine A LOT. love it. best thing i've bought in a long time.

the plant stand slats were all attached using the pocket hole jig and the face frame for the desk was put together then attached to the desk using the same jig.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

the only complaint i have is in the assembly of the joint, i seem to always get som drift on the joint as the screw seats, as though the clamp is not adequate. especially on hardwood. i've tightned the (vise grip) clamp as much as possible. found wooden clamps work better for me i see they sell a steel plate/clamp now, maybe that's my answer.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

TimPa said:


> the only complaint i have is in the assembly of the joint, i seem to always get som drift on the joint as the screw seats, as though the clamp is not adequate. especially on hardwood. i've tightned the (vise grip) clamp as much as possible. found wooden clamps work better for me i see they sell a steel plate/clamp now, maybe that's my answer.


i just bought the clamp set without the steel plate and mounted it to a piece of scrap 3/4 ply. worked great. had less to no sanding to do on the joints.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

TimPa said:


> the only complaint i have is in the assembly of the joint, i seem to always get som drift on the joint as the screw seats, as though the clamp is not adequate. especially on hardwood. i've tightned the (vise grip) clamp as much as possible. found wooden clamps work better for me i see they sell a steel plate/clamp now, maybe that's my answer.


Check out the pocket hole clamp sold by Rockler. I got mine the other day. They are on sale and you can get free shipping. Can't beat that.

I use the Kreg Jig Junior and now I don't have to remove the clamp from the jig during assembly.

Jeff


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice tool. I use it a lot....


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> Nice tool. I use it a lot....
> 
> [/IMG]


Nice tables tcleve! Are they made with PH joinery?

Please post photos when you have completed them.

Jeff


----------

